# Bowtech Reign 7



## bacon6 (Dec 23, 2017)

Anyone have 1 looking at getting 1 any feedback would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Curvebow05 (Dec 24, 2017)

I shot one the other day, don't know if it was the 6 or 7 but it is one of the best shooting bows I have ever held in my hand. Smooth draw, just barely harsher than the Hoyt RX1 but no hand shock and the bow didn't move at the shot. The RX1 felt like a tuning fork in my hand. You will get good speed out of the reign, very little noise, much less than many other top end bows. It's on my list for sure next year. That is saying a lot coming from someone who has never been a bowtech fan.


----------



## SWWTV (Dec 25, 2017)

It does shoot good I will say


----------



## jasonp (Dec 25, 2017)

I just bought the Reign 6. It’s the best bow I have ever had. Super smooth, no hand shock, and super fast.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 26, 2017)

It’s a great bow. Nothing much else out there that can be tuned to the shooter the way the overdrive cams can be.  I’ve tuned quite a few Reign 6 and 7’s this year and they all have been quick and easy to do.  With the new solid limbs, there is almost zero limb problems I’ve read or heard about.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 26, 2017)

Almost zero?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 26, 2017)

Of course I am shooting the new Realm X at this point but I used the Reign 7 all year. Practicing to go out west for mule deer I shot out to 100 yards and the only thing that held it back was my ability. It's quiet, has no feedback, smooth as butter and it really is one of the as Derik says, the most tunable cam system on the planet.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 26, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Almost zero?



I’m sure someone somewhere has had a problem. But every manufacturer will have a problem at some point. Be it a dry fire, bow improperly pressed or a splinter from being pulled up or down a tree. 

Point I was making is the laminated limb issues of the past are over. These solid limbs are tough as they come.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 26, 2017)

I asked a bow tech dealer just the other day about the reign lineup while getting a new string out on my bow.   I quote "if they could come up with a solution to the limbs coming apart (again), they'd have a great bow".


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 26, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> I asked a bow tech dealer just the other day about the reign lineup while getting a new string out on my bow.   I quote "if they could come up with a solution to the limbs coming apart (again), they'd have a great bow".




I'd like to know who said that. I am the Sales Manager for 4 states in the Southeast. I have the actual warranty data. There has been almost no warranty issues on the new process limbs. In fact we might have the strongest, most reliable limbs in the industry.


----------



## olinprice (Dec 27, 2017)

Hit me up in message I can give you info on where to get one awesome people and prices


----------



## bownutz (Dec 29, 2017)

I gotta chime in on this one. I shoot a prodigy that I love and is a tack driver out to 100. But I've heard so much about bowtech limb issues that it's in my head every time I pick it up. Guru when did they switch from the laminate limbs to the solid. I've heard alot of horror stories. Am I in the clear?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 29, 2017)

bownutz said:


> I gotta chime in on this one. I shoot a prodigy that I love and is a tack driver out to 100. But I've heard so much about bowtech limb issues that it's in my head every time I pick it up. Guru when did they switch from the laminate limbs to the solid. I've heard alot of horror stories. Am I in the clear?




The truth is there were limbs that delaminated over the last few years. The models most affected were the RPM 360 and the BTX 31. I would like to say that there were more failures than is acceptable but it wasn't as bad as some on the internet say. Generally speaking, if it was going to delaminate, it happened pretty early. If you have had the bow for a while and you haven't had any problems, you should be fine. We went to the in house solid limb in full production in Nov of 2016. From that point every newly manufactured CPX (Center Pivot) Bowtech bow went out with those limbs and all CPX warranty limbs were the new process regardless of model. We have also a steady decline in warranty claims through the year which indicates that we have largely worked through those bows that were affected. 

A couple things I would recommend. 1st and foremost, go online to Bowtech's web sight and make sure your bow is registered. That way if for some reason you have a problem in the future, you will be taken care of no questions asked.

What is never mentioned is the tens of thousands of CPX bows we have in the market place that have and won't have a problem.

Just a little background for anyone that is interested. Bowtech was owned by the parent company of Savage Arms. They were sow to react and did a poor job of allocating resources. However, Bowtech was purchased about 2.5 years ago by an ownership group that has come in and changed everything. Brought in professionals from the archery industry and addressed everything. Customer service, warranty repair, sales, management and operations. 

For instance, they took the limb issue head on. They hired two full time engineers just for the design and manufacturing of our limbs. One from the archery industry and one who had spent his career in the aerospace industry who specialized in laminates and adhesive. They stopped buying limb billets from the main source of limbs in the industry. Spent a considerable amount of money and built a in house limb facility. We now make limbs from the raw materials to finished product. 

Limbs from any manufacture and all brands have to be chemically coated with some sort of finish. If not, a limb that is not coated would start popping little tooth pick type splinters. This would not compromise the integrity of the limb but is simply the nature of the material. The limb we are now building in house was presented to us at the sales meeting. It was raw and unfinished and had been cycled 100,000 times and did not have single splinter. Our new production limbs will actually break our cycle machine before the limb would fail.

I know thats a lot to read and I am sorry for being so long winded. But I am on here quite a bit an know a lot of you guys so I felt comfortable in simply laying out the truth of the matter. Instead of "this guy told me........"

Anyone on here is welcome to PM me and ask me any questions they might have. 

Bottom line is if you have shot your bow quite a bit since you bought it and you haven't had an issue, you probably won't


----------



## mefferd84 (Dec 30, 2017)

I set out to get a Reign 7, and ended up with a black Relm. I have had it for about a month now. It is a pleasure to shoot. I am getting great groups at 50 and 60 yards. 
I am getting around 280 FPS with a Easton FMJ 5 mm total weight at 430 grains on the comfort setting.


----------



## tknight (Jan 1, 2018)

Great read, this is the kind of information that really helps a consumer make educated decisions when out spending hard earned money.  Thanks for the info!





The Arrow Guru said:


> The truth is there were limbs that delaminated over the last few years. The models most affected were the RPM 360 and the BTX 31. I would like to say that there were more failures than is acceptable but it wasn't as bad as some on the internet say. Generally speaking, if it was going to delaminate, it happened pretty early. If you have had the bow for a while and you haven't had any problems, you should be fine. We went to the in house solid limb in full production in Nov of 2016. From that point every newly manufactured CPX (Center Pivot) Bowtech bow went out with those limbs and all CPX warranty limbs were the new process regardless of model. We have also a steady decline in warranty claims through the year which indicates that we have largely worked through those bows that were affected.
> 
> A couple things I would recommend. 1st and foremost, go online to Bowtech's web sight and make sure your bow is registered. That way if for some reason you have a problem in the future, you will be taken care of no questions asked.
> 
> ...


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 1, 2018)

Still shooting my destroyer 350.


----------



## uturn (Jan 1, 2018)

^^^Me Too^^^


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 2, 2018)

hancock husler said:


> Still shooting my destroyer 350.





uturn said:


> ^^^Me Too^^^



Me three.  

I get new bow envy about this time of the year, but then I end up realizing that my D350 is still a solid shooter and killer.


----------

